
How a Rust Belt Native and SV Technologist Is Re-Thinking American Manufacturing - rmason
https://medium.com/initialized-capital/how-a-rust-belt-native-and-silicon-valley-technologist-is-re-thinking-american-manufacturing-b4e0388f8eca#.xkkgzxe14
======
rmason
Growing up in Michigan and being around manufacturing people my whole life
this guys thoughts really resonate with me. Love to see him as an adviser to
some of the politicians and educators locally. Once the boomers retire I am
not really certain who will do these kinds of jobs?

